# Carb labeling



## Rammy (Jun 19, 2019)

hi, I’m a type 2 newbie trying to get my head around food labelling. In respect of carbs, if the ‘of which are sugar’ is low, does that mean the over all carbs per portion is ok?? By which I mean, is the ‘carbohydrates of which are sugar’ the important bit. Also are complex carbs better than simple? Thanks.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 19, 2019)

It is the amount of carbs which is important, the amount of sugar is included in the carb count, and complex or simple makes little difference to the problem of dealing with them.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 20, 2019)

I actually find starchy carbs are more of a problem for me than simple sugars which spike my BG and are gone in 2-3hrs whereas the starchy foods (even so called healthy, complex wholemeal/grain options and oats/porridge) spike my BG for 8-10hrs, so it is important to look at the total carbs which are usually listed on the back of products with all the other nutritional data and not just the "of which are sugars" info


----------



## Ljc (Jun 20, 2019)

On the nutritional label I totally ignore the of which are sugars , I just check out the carbohydrates as the sugar content is already included in the carb content.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes, ignore everything on the label except for the "total carbohydrates" bit.

Simpler carbs are likely to make your blood sugar go up more quickly (which is bad for you); complex carbs are likely to make it go up more slowly.  So from that point of view complex carbs are better - but they'll still make your blood sugar go up!  So it's best to cut down on carbs generally as much as you can.


----------



## Rammy (Jun 20, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I actually find starchy carbs are more of a problem for me than simple sugars which spike my BG and are gone in 2-3hrs whereas the starchy foods (even so called healthy, complex wholemeal/grain options and oats/porridge) spike my BG for 8-10hrs, so it is important to look at the total carbs which are usually listed on the back of products with all the other nutritional data and not just the "of which are sugars" info





TheClockworkDodo said:


> Yes, ignore everything on the label except for the "total carbohydrates" bit.
> 
> Simpler carbs are likely to make your blood sugar go up more quickly (which is bad for you); complex carbs are likely to make it go up more slowly.  So from that point of view complex carbs are better - but they'll still make your blood sugar go up!  So it's best to cut down on carbs generally as much as you can.





Drummer said:


> It is the amount of carbs which is important, the amount of sugar is included in the carb count, and complex or simple makes little difference to the problem of dealing with them.





Drummer said:


> It is the amount of carbs which is important, the amount of sugar is included in the carb count, and complex or simple makes little difference to the problem of dealing with them.



Thanks Drummer. Very reassuring.


----------



## Rammy (Jun 20, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I actually find starchy carbs are more of a problem for me than simple sugars which spike my BG and are gone in 2-3hrs whereas the starchy foods (even so called healthy, complex wholemeal/grain options and oats/porridge) spike my BG for 8-10hrs, so it is important to look at the total carbs which are usually listed on the back of products with all the other nutritional data and not just the "of which are sugars" info



Thanks for the example, it’s made it easier to understand.


----------



## Rammy (Jun 20, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Yes, ignore everything on the label except for the "total carbohydrates" bit.
> 
> Simpler carbs are likely to make your blood sugar go up more quickly (which is bad for you); complex carbs are likely to make it go up more slowly.  So from that point of view complex carbs are better - but they'll still make your blood sugar go up!  So it's best to cut down on carbs generally as much as you can.



Hi Juliet, I’m sure you’ve helped me before after I was first diagnosed. Your reply was extremely reassuring and again you’ve given me some clear advise. You’re a marvel! Thank you.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 21, 2019)

I have never had a problem with food labelling because I have always studied them, however, these take on a different meaning when you are first diagnosed, and life seems not only confusing, but worrying.

All I would sayto newbies is that this forum and website is the absolutely most helpful and informative.

I only look at the carb content because this is what affects you.

But, I can control my diabetes now more than in the past two years because I’m strict.   Occasionally I will have something i miss but really love.

I never eat anything other than chicken and fish since I was 5 years old, these days without heavy sauces or batter/breadcrumbs.    All I would say to anyone is that once a week I have Whitby wholetail Scampi because I love it, it is now my weekly treat.   I savour every mouthfull, it is done in light crumbs and I get it from Sainsbury.   The next day in the morning my BG is the highest in the week, but soon comes down.

All I would say to anyone is be careful what and how often you have a treat because it could take days to bring your BG down, or depending it could be the rest of that day.    I love having my good BG so I limit myself to once a week.

Final point, you’ll also be running to the loo all the time if you have too much carb, one of the things I don’t do now and what a relief - no pun intended!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2019)

I love Whitby wholetail scampi too mmmmmmm .


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 21, 2019)

I have been unhappy with my GP practice for a long time, so yesterday I finally registered with what is rumoured to be an excellent practice.  Like most things in life word of mouth is best.   It will be around 7 days before my records are with them.    I just noticed that you Ljc were on Gliclazide and wondered what if any problems you had.   I hate Metformin so perhaps my new GP will change it.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2019)

I hope you get on well with your new Gp and nurse.  
I never had any problems with Gliclazide.  If they do switch you to Gliclazide they have to provide you with a meter and strips as their is a possibility of hypo’s .  
What is it don’t you like about Metformin


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I have been unhappy with my GP practice for a long time, so yesterday I finally registered with what is rumoured to be an excellent practice.  Like most things in life word of mouth is best.   It will be around 7 days before my records are with them.    I just noticed that you Ljc were on Gliclazide and wondered what if any problems you had.   I hate Metformin so perhaps my new GP will change it.


I
I was on Gliclazide for a while and had hypos even on the slow release version.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 21, 2019)

I love scampi too,I haven't tried that Whitby scampi though


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2019)

Ask me if I like Scampi  I could happy live in Whitby


----------



## belugalad (Jun 21, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I have been unhappy with my GP practice for a long time, so yesterday I finally registered with what is rumoured to be an excellent practice.  Like most things in life word of mouth is best.   It will be around 7 days before my records are with them.    I just noticed that you Ljc were on Gliclazide and wondered what if any problems you had.   I hate Metformin so perhaps my new GP will change it.


Hi what size is the bag?As Sainsburys have a few different scampis called Whitby,just wondering how I would know which one it is


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 21, 2019)

Ljc said:


> I hope you get on well with your new Gp and nurse.
> I never had any problems with Gliclazide.  If they do switch you to Gliclazide they have to provide you with a meter and strips as their is a possibility of hypo’s .
> What is it don’t you like about Metformin



In a word diarrhea.   I take one during breakfast and one during my evening meal.   For the next hour afterwards I’m running to the loo.   I’ve had enough.
,


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 21, 2019)

belugalad said:


> Hi what size is the bag?As Sainsburys have a few different scampis called Whitby,just wondering how I would know which one it is


Whitby scampi unfrozen tray 200g. 18.4g per 100g Carb


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## belugalad (Jun 21, 2019)

Annette&Bertie said:


> View attachment 11639


Thanks for that,my son is a big scampi fan when he's not eating curries(he's eating a curry as I type),he's with me this weekend,I shall get him some


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Jun 21, 2019)

that will be a treat!

I can’t eat 100g, I have to eat the pack!


----------

